# Electro-chron



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

For those of you who think I only collect dive watches, you are in error!







I have been negatively influenced by many of you these past few years and one of the biggest offenders is Silver Hawk!







 I've accumulated several Electro-Chrons since I first saw his here at RLT:

1. A rather knackered one with some corrosion on the shiny bits










2. I nicer one with just some (*insert word for the crap that accumulates on watch dials, as if it were some kind of storm fence*) on the dial, also on a Wittnauer X-pand-O










3. And finally a NOS which I just came across for a very reasonable price, with just one bit of (*that word again - maybe a competition idea? detritus is too scientific-sounding*) near the hand pinion.










I used to have another, but I lent it to Kelli when I deployed (set to Iraq time) and it disappeared when she did









They are all runners, but I don't have spacers made up for them so the batteries rattle a bit. Anyone (read: SH







) have ideas for accomplishing the battery conversion? They keep fair time with the 1.5v battery, but I can't find one with the proper diameter to prevent the rattling.

In any event, I'm quite pleased with this little art deco quartz collection and I will be adding to it now that I've had my eyes opened up







I'm starting to accumulate some electronic watches too (though they all have bezels  ), who knows where this will lead?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bloody well done mate









I think a very positive infuence was 'fluenced









They look great







That NOS one is superb, is the detritus permanent?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't think so, but I don't know how to get the crystal off (WIS and all that  ) and then more importantly back on









Which is why this 'stuff' drives me crazy - I can't possibly get into these watches sealed up like a duck's arse, but every bit of flotsam and jetsam winds up inside!?!







And speaking of winding up...









I was hoping Paul would have mercy on me and throw a few suggestions my way


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are fantastic mate, I've never seen one before (now I've seen 3







) I love the lightning strikes and the hour hand is great too.

What sort of battery did they originally take (mercury I presume) and what size? Ive been tatting with adapters lately and may be able to help. using a hollowed out alcaline or turning a brass cup spring to mind.

cheers

Foz


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Colin,

I love those, have done since I saw Hawkey's. Well done sir.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Flippin' heck Colin!









It is wasn't for Jase, I would have remained blissfully ignorant ....I rarely visit this Forum and why, may I ask, did you start this thread about your superb Wiitnauer Electro-Crons in the Quartz Forum?







The Landeron 4750 is a fine electronic movement and has nothing to do with naff quartz







.

What back types do these three have? Do they have a small button cell cover with a slot or do you remove the whole back to change the battery (WD-5 battery type)? Either way, just get some thin rubber (I use a piece of an old motorcycle inner tube) or polystyrene, cut outside diameter to suit size of old battery, cut hole in centre to suit size of new battery. You're done!

There is a stainless steel ring around the crystal that needs to be removed before trying to remove the crystal..

When you get bored with them, you know where to come....









Very nice Colin!









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

They all originally took PbHg's originally, but since none showed with an original battery I'm not sure of the size. I'll make some measurements of the battery compartments and post them up.

Paul, I try to categorize my posts to keep the sub-forums lively and wasn't sure where else to put this one?!?







I find too much stuff in the GW forum - even non-watch topics! I would have PM'd you if you hadn't weighed in









Here are photos of the hatches. The two on bracelets are the same, the NOS is slightly different but still a hatch style.



















I'll try your suggestion and see what I come up with. I'll also attempt a crystal removal and replacement on the more corroded one. Does the ring pop off or screw off?

Also, do you know if the thinner crown on the NOS one is correct?

On further consideration, I suppose this should have gone in the Swiss Watch section


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

doesn't everyone read every post in every forum?









Very nice colin, I call the specks of dirt inside the crystal " H.T.F."

How The F*** did that get in there?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They are seriously cool Colin, I could definitely live with one of those


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pg tips said:


> doesn't everyone read every post in every forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































perfect, PG, HTF it is! I learn so much on this Forum







710, HTF...what would I do without your help?









Thanks everyone, they are cool watches. Art deco is such a unique and timeless style. Think I'll watch "Metropolis" tonight!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Colin, another way to extend the size of a battery is to find a piece of pipe with the correct inside and outside diameters then take a slice of it. I found you can 'play dumb' in the DIY or car centers and ask for a little offcut to test the size for your application etc.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> I found you can 'play dumb' in the DIY or car centers and ask for a little offcut to test the size for your application etc.


Nice one







Top tip Jon


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nalu said:


> They all originally took PbHg's originally, but since none showed with an original battery I'm not sure of the size. I'll make some measurements of the battery compartments and post them up.
> 
> Paul, I try to categorize my posts to keep the sub-forums lively and wasn't sure where else to put this one?!?
> 
> ...


Hi Colin,

The ring is a tight snap fit; carefully lever it off.







It is harder getting it back on









Your case backs are interesting; I have 6 watches (2 Wittnauer Electro Chrons) with the Landeron 4750 : see below. The Wittnauers are the 2 with the solid backs but in all cases, the main case back screws on with a hexagon, so your NOS one is a bit puzzling. Since you have the small battery cover, it is very easy to fit a modern battery using a small rubber spacer as previously described....my Wittnauers are a bit more tricky with a full diameter back.

Does you NOS crown have the Wittnauer logo? If so, I wouldn't worry...although you will be using it a lot since they don't keep very good time
















Let me know if you need anything else.... I have recently put up the superb Landeron 4750 Service Manual on my web site. Foggy gave me this







. You can find it here ---> http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/lan...4750.php?page=1

Cheers

Paul


----------

